# 28" surf runner



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Caught in the surf last week, fish was 28" 6# 11oz. personal best.


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

nice catch:cheers:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

That sure does look like Sargent beach. Am i close?


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

was that on artificial or live?


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

ROOTBEER ARTIFICIAL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice hog.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet Action! Is it Sargent??


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish!! Congrats


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

congrats
!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice speck!!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on your PB.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Straight across from POC...Matagorda Island....they are big and running hot right now!!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Do they have a ferry running to take your vehicle out there now???

rg



redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Straight across from POC...Matagorda Island....they are big and running hot right now!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice! Great catch!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RussellG said:


> Do they have a ferry running to take your vehicle out there now???
> 
> rg


No, and it wasn't caught across from POC, not unless that is a State truck, and last I checked those were pick-ups. Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice! Way to go!!!! Gotta love that!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a great looking trout! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## corkyboy10 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Trout*

Thats a nice trout, your daddy told me you caught it while playing with seaweed in the water.


----------

